# Problema con SMTP

## luivm

Ciao,

mi sono accorto oggi che postfix ha smesso di funzionare.

Se lancio lo start non ho messaggi di errore ma in realtà il demone non funziona.

Se provo a lanciare a mano postfix ottengo :

```

postfix upgrade-configuration

 ne70 kernel: grsec: From 93.62.198.90: denied resource overstep by requesting 71287491076096 for RLIMIT_STACK against limit 8388608 for /usr/lib64/postfix/postfix-script[postfix-script:12494] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:3782] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

```

Cosa puo' essere ? Brancolo nel buio.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

nei log c'è qualcosa? detto così è un po difficile aiutarti :\

----------

## koma

E' un problema legato al kernel grsecurity.

----------

## luivm

 *koma wrote:*   

> E' un problema legato al kernel grsecurity.

 

Grazie, almeno una strada da seguire.

Potresti dirmi come potrei fare per risolverlo ?

----------

